
U.S. Government Contractor Embedded Software in Apps to Track Phones - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-government-contractor-embedded-software-in-apps-to-track-phones-11596808801
======
sschueller
And TikTok is the problem?

Come on, we need to fix the ecosystem so this type of data collection is not
easily possible without users knowing and make stronger laws to prevent
companies from doing it anyway (this includes making government agencies
responsible and punishing the ones in charge if they do it).

------
diebeforei485
> App publishers often allow third-party companies, for a fee, to insert SDKs
> into their apps. The SDK maker then sells the consumer data harvested from
> the app, and the app publisher gets a chunk of revenue.

It's hard enough for users to know what exactly the apps on their phone are
doing. I thought the App Store gatekeepers were protecting us from this kind
of crap and cared about our privacy?

------
Terretta
Which 500 apps, popularity ranked?

------
coldcode
The article is pretty obfuscated. They don't say what the SDK does or is
called or how to learn more about it. Location data however is only available
to the app if the user gives permission to collect it, which I presume happens
because of some other reason and the app developers fail to mention that its
more than just the primary use of location.

------
Yhippa
I can't find anything about Anomaly Six LLC on the internet. Does anybody know
what their SDK does?

~~~
lobster45
[https://www.bizapedia.com/va/anomaly-6-llc.html](https://www.bizapedia.com/va/anomaly-6-llc.html)

------
markus_zhang
I wonder why this doesn't get many clicks and comments.

